# Colnago Asso question, and some showing off !



## Shipley (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi there - Colnago newbie here !

I bought a stunning C40 a couple of weeks ago am am staggered by how good it is. It rides like nothing I have ever been on before. I've had Giants, Treks and have a lovely Bianchi 928 but the C40 feels alive. I think I need to buy some more of them 










I was so delighted with it I have also bought this Aluminium Asso frame.










This'll be the winter trainer. I will have it built by the end of the weekend.

Does anyone know anything about the Asso ? I can't seem to find much information on them

Great forum by the way !!


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW! Your C40 is a beauty! I have never seen that colored lettering before on a Colnago. Do you know if it was aftermarket? Also, what wheels are those? Sweet carbon! Are they clinchers? It looks like it is a 55! Just my size. 
As for the Asso, it is one of their lower end frames from about 5-7 years ago. I think they only made them for a couple of years. I have a Mix which is the little brother to the Dream and I like it a lot! I think you will enjoy the Asso!


----------



## Shipley (Jun 30, 2010)

Apparently it was a special factory order and supplied to its first owner in Switzerland. The wheels are 50mm carbon clinchers and yes...its a 55 

I've seen the Dream, tried to buy one on eBay last week but the guy pulled it before the auction finished. It was a good looking bike, so I grabbed the Asso instead. 

I've never heard of the Mix either..... must have a search !

Thanks for the info


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

The Mix was an ALuminum frame with carbon seatstays and it was called a Mix because it has the Master shaped toptube and a Dream shaped downtube. It too was only made for a few years, around '04 to '06 I believe. Here is a photo of mine recently updated with sky blue bartape and tires, SI Prolink saddle, and straight-up carbon post.


----------



## Shipley (Jun 30, 2010)

That's very pretty. :thumbsup: 

that's what I love about Colnagos, not only are they lovely to ride, they are lovely to look at.


----------

